# Baguazhang Circle Walking Article



## Xue Sheng (Oct 19, 2011)

The Circle Walk Practice of Ba Gua Zhang



> As third generation Ba Gua Zhang instructor Li Zi Ming states in his book Liang Zhen Pu Eight Diagram Palm, "When cultivated to the highest level of proficiency, circle walking serves to regulate physiological functions by balancing metabolism, improving the physical constitution and enhancing the overall health. Therefore, it is not only a way to maintain health, but also a key to longevity. Furthermore, it is a good method for vanquishing enemies." As Li lived to be 92 years of age, he can certainly validate the longevity claim.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 19, 2011)

Li zi ming is one of the most famous practicers of Liang style bagua. I have heard his real name was not Li zi ming but his style was called this. Li zi ming is known to have put together the 2 person set that modern liang stylist practice. His book in English is one of the best written In English. I'll try to find more about him when I'm at home.


----------

